# How I keepz warmz in this weather



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

I love my new soft coat mommy made me. Don't like sitting for pictures, though. It helps me be a good boy and do my business in this bad weather.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Wow! You made that??? It looks so nice and warm! I wish I could sew, my mom used to sew her own clothes growing up. Great job!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh boy! Your fella is stylin'!! That coat is great, and I love black and red--two of my favorite colors. You really outdid yourself.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Wow!! Love that coat, especially the fur trim!! Looks so nice on him!


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Sewing for a dog is a great place to start. They aren't fussy about perfection. Not always crazy about fittings and photo shoots, though. hehe


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

love it! great job!  what a great combo for a little coat :albino:


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Well done! It looks very warm and soft.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Wow, that*s so smart and cute <3


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

What a stylish little coat! I've been making a few coats for Angel. He wears them all day! He's always cold! So I need to have one a day! Lol Almost done!


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

Fantastic little coat, looks really well made 





x


----------

